# best dog treats



## 54321bam (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi hoping this will be the right section I'm posting in! I'm currently wondering what kind of treats you all can recommend for my almost 4 month pomeranian? Being from HK, there is a hugeee variety of brands and countries I've seen at various pet stores so I get quite overwhelmed by exactly which treats are worthy of buying. I bought a few (keeping an eye on the ingredients of course) but I was told by the pet store owner to NOT feed treats yet! So I have these treats stashed somewhere. 

I guess my question is pretty much what brands or types of treat in general would be good/appropriate for a small dog to use while teaching and training him tricks? I currently just use the kibble of the regular food (TOTW). TIA!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

54321bam said:


> Hi hoping this will be the right section I'm posting in! I'm currently wondering what kind of treats you all can recommend for my almost 4 month pomeranian? Being from HK, there is a hugeee variety of brands and countries I've seen at various pet stores so I get quite overwhelmed by exactly which treats are worthy of buying. I bought a few (keeping an eye on the ingredients of course) but I was told by the pet store owner to NOT feed treats yet! So I have these treats stashed somewhere.
> 
> I guess my question is pretty much what brands or types of treat in general would be good/appropriate for a small dog to use while teaching and training him tricks? I currently just use the kibble of the regular food (TOTW). TIA!


The key is maximum motivation with minimum impact (from the treat) If your Pom have a strong drive for the food you can continue using it. Just make sure you keep the daily energy intake reasonably in check. I use a grain free treat from Now that kind'a matches the ingredients from his everyday food. They break easily into halves for smaller dogs and cost less than most other treats.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My dogs really enjoy treats from Three Dog Bakery. This is the website
Three Dog Store


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

I find incredible blowout deals on ebay on Jack LInks beef jerky for humans that were near expiration. Expired or not, they're sealed and would probably last 5 yrs easy later. Believe or not human beef jerky can be cheaper than dog's if you're patient and have lots of time searching.


----------

